# More expensive jerseys - are they worth it?



## pclay (3 Jul 2015)

Hi

I have several short sleeve jerseys, which cost anywhere between £8 and £20 each. I was just wondering if there is really going to be much of a difference between a cheap jersey and a more expensive jersey which may cost £50. 

Or is is just a brand thing?


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Jul 2015)

The materials for the more expensive kit would be more breathable, but at this time of year the UV rays are also a factor. The more expensive kit might arguably last longer and have better pockets and features.

Here's a handy guide on kit
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/buyers-guide-summer-cycling-clothing-175176


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jul 2015)

pclay said:


> Hi
> 
> I have several short sleeve jerseys, which cost anywhere between £8 and £20 each. I was just wondering if there is really going to be much of a difference between a cheap jersey and a more expensive jersey which may cost £50.
> 
> Or is is just a brand thing?


I often thought there would be naff all in it. There is more to it than branding though. My cheapo Aldi / Lidl jerseys etc, do the job, but my Castelli suits and my Pearl Izumi gear, do it better / and more comfortably. It's down to better choice of materials / technology of the materials, in terms of heat regulation / sweat wicking ability, and just all round fit and finish. So to answer the question, there is a world of difference between cheap kit, and pricier kit.


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2015)

With out doubt you get what you pay for.


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Jul 2015)

I was of the same opinion as the op, but having bought some Torm jerseys, I wouldn't go back to standard stuff. its all about the features and fit for me and I am lucky enough that the torm jerseys fit me perfectly. they also look good (maybe not on me) but the styling is exactly what I look for.

you pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Jul 2015)

Rooster1 said:


> The materials for the more expensive kit would be more breathable, but at this time of year the UV rays are also a factor. The more expensive kit might arguably last longer and have better pockets and features.
> 
> Here's a handy guide on kit
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/buyers-guide-summer-cycling-clothing-175176



Thanks for the link but that's probably the shallowest piece of writing disguised as a "guide" I've read in a long time. It says nothing.

I would have liked to see them compare polyester to polypropylene, for instance. Although it mentions UV protection , the advice that a net is less protective than a fabric, is hardly not common sense. Again, it would have been nice have some advice on how some fabrics and/or colours provide more protection than others and how things like weave density is measured and gauged by the consumer.

Anyway, nowadays all seem to be made from polyester, a very stinky material. Fabrics like Thermavent which were half cotton half polyester (cotton below, polyester above) seems to have disappeared. Pity that.

The only difference I see nowadays between expensive and cheaper jerseys is in manufacturing quality, not fabric properties. Nicer seams, hidden zips, secret pockets, great prints etc, are worth paying for, but choice of fabric is gone, unless you can afford Rapha.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2015)

To broad a question. There are some crap jerseys st high prices, and some very decent kit at cheap prices.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2015)

Expensive kit is generally better than cheap and nasty kit. But not necessarily any better than good value kit. (Waves hands around meaninglessly)


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 Jul 2015)

I have a few decathlon tops for £10, then I recently bought a Castelli Garmin Team jersey, (as it was on offer for £25). To be honest, the castelli is a lot nicer to wear, it's much more comfortable.

Is it needed? Not really, I would probably pay the same again for one, but there's no chance I'd ever pay the usual £50+ they ask for a jersey.


----------



## pclay (3 Jul 2015)

I have a few fakes from Aliexpress, and I have a few of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piu-Miglia-Sleeve-Cycling-Jersey/dp/B00KEO8CZ2, this means my best jersey cost £12. 

I am toying with getting a Morvello, or a Castelli, or a Sportful for around £50. I guess i am struggling to justify the extra expense. But i might just go for it as a one off to see for myself.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jul 2015)

I would rather have a legitimate jersey to a counterfeit one from China, personally.

I would rather have a cheaper branded jersey than have a counterfeit too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2015)

I got a De Marchi "Contour Plus" jersey for commuting, and have loved it. I've used it for commuting every day for a few years, and it's comfortable and fits well.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2015)

I was browsing around jerseys this week. I put a filter on for Mountain Bike, as MTB gear tends to be a looser cut and a bit more to my taste. Anyway, I came across this: Assos SS.rallytrekkingjersey for £254.99  You're avin a giraffe.


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2015)

Some cost more down to the materials involved. When you start looking at sportwool jerseys (Merino/polyester mix) or pure wool jerseys, the price goes up accordingly. There's also the quality of the materials, the cost and quality of the construction and the fit too. To get that road bike 'fit' takes no short of research into sizing, unless it's a co-incidence that my more expensive jerseys fit better than the cheaper ones.



Yellow Saddle said:


> Again, it would have been nice have some advice on how some fabrics and/or colours provide more protection than others



I'm intrigued, how do colours provide more protection than others?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2015)

Everyone knows team colours are more abrasion resistant.


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2015)

I thought red was fastest.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2015)

And black is most visible at night.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Jul 2015)

outlash said:


> Some cost more down to the materials involved. When you start looking at sportwool jerseys (Merino/polyester mix) or pure wool jerseys, the price goes up accordingly. There's also the quality of the materials, the cost and quality of the construction and the fit too. To get that road bike 'fit' takes no short of research into sizing, unless it's a co-incidence that my more expensive jerseys fit better than the cheaper ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued, how do colours provide more protection than others?



Some colours absorb more light or reflect more light. That affects what gets through to your skin, I would have imagined. I would have liked the "specialist" article to expand on that.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jul 2015)

I have some cheaper jerseys and jackets but my Gore Bike Wear (always bought at sale price)  is the best for quality, fit and comfort.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jul 2015)

I bought a really good fitting jersey this spring. It was about £20 of eBay. I crashed on Tuesday and ripped the jersey badly. I would have been even less happy if I had spent £75 to £100 on some Assos or Castelli kit.


----------



## bikeman66 (3 Jul 2015)

Never really have understood why the Team Sky kit is black. It must cook those boys when they're grinding up an alpine climb in mid July. I guess the material technology probably helps, but surely there was some scope to use the blue more predominantly. As for cheap versus more costly kit...... I have a couple of Aldi specials which work OK, but in all honesty they are not a patch on what might be termed "proper" jersey's. The main issue I have with cheaper gear is mostly the seams which can be very slightly annoying at the start of a ride, but almost downright painful after three or four hours. Second, is that the rear pockets on cheap jersey's always seem a bit too loose to really hold stuff securely.

Having said all that, bizarrely, the scratchy seam on the waistband of my Aldi 3/4's did at least take my mind off the discomfort my legs were going through when I climbed Mont Ventoux earlier this year! Every cloud has a silver lining I guess!


----------



## outlash (4 Jul 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Some colours absorb more light or reflect more light. That affects what gets through to your skin, I would have imagined. I would have liked the "specialist" article to expand on that.



I see. I would imagine material would play more of a factor rather than colour, given the number of pro team kits are black at the moment.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jul 2015)

outlash said:


> I see. I would imagine material would play more of a factor rather than colour, given the number of pro team kits are black at the moment.


Your assumption is that the PROs get kit based on rationale and not on sponsor colours.


----------



## outlash (4 Jul 2015)

Given Dave Brailsford's attention to detail and Sky's rainbow coloured logo or red/blue scheme for much of their media, I'm not so sure that's the case.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jul 2015)

outlash said:


> Given Dave Brailsford's attention to detail and Sky's rainbow coloured logo or red/blue scheme for much of their media, I'm not so sure that's the case.


Again, your assumption is that the colour is chosen scientifically, and not to contrast with every other team's colours in the peloton.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Jul 2015)

I have a couple of 6 quid bargains from decathlon, some nice movello jerseys that cost about 50 and even a pella merino wool Jersey costing over 120. Each is functional but the more expensive ones fit better, are finished better but are they worth the huge difference in price I am not so sure. I try to buy stuff out of season and pick up nice bargains.


----------



## outlash (4 Jul 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Again, your assumption is that the colour is chosen scientifically, and not to contrast with every other team's colours in the peloton.



You seem to think I'm making rather a lot of assumptions here, when all I've said is I think material is more important than the colour.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jul 2015)

outlash said:


> You seem to think I'm making rather a lot of assumptions here, when all I've said is I think material is more important than the colour.


I'm not nit-picking with you. I'm a skeptic. I never assume that the PROs do things for reasons we should mimic. Just assume that I've assumed that you've assumed that every single detail of Sky's kit goes towards rider health and ultimately fewer seconds on the course.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jul 2015)

pclay said:


> Hi
> 
> I have several short sleeve jerseys, which cost anywhere between £8 and £20 each. I was just wondering if there is really going to be much of a difference between a cheap jersey and a more expensive jersey which may cost £50.
> 
> Or is is just a brand thing?



Buy one and find out


----------



## outlash (4 Jul 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I'm not nit-picking with you. I'm a skeptic. I never assume that the PROs do things for reasons we should mimic. Just assume that I've assumed that you've assumed that every single detail of Sky's kit goes towards rider health and ultimately fewer seconds on the course.



And if you want to make that assumtion, go for it .


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jul 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I bought a really good fitting jersey this spring. It was about £20 of eBay. I crashed on Tuesday and ripped the jersey badly. I would have been even less happy if I had spent £75 to £100 on some Assos or Castelli kit.


Rapha offer a free crash repair service on their garments 
http://pages.rapha.cc/service/repair-service


----------



## Kbrook (4 Jul 2015)

I have two Torm jerseys, beautiful but too hot in this weather. Anyone else find that ?


----------



## outlash (4 Jul 2015)

The only thing I notice with the wool or sportwool jerseys like the Torm ones is that while I don't feel too hot or sticky in them whilst riding, when I take them off they've maintained a fair bit of the sweat in them.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2015)

I rate Decathlon over Rapha - go figure.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jul 2015)

This very same question comes up on climbing/hiking forums although I think that the outdoor mountain scene is generally far less image conscious than the cycling fraternity. 

If I look at this which is £50 (you may find it for less):

http://www.rapha.cc/gb/en/shop/logo-t-shirt/product/LOT03

And I can easily find something like this which is £20 (although I just bought 2 for less than £30 the pair):

http://www.berghaus.com/mens-short-sleeve-crew-neck-technical-t-shirt/420831.html

One is a simple cotton T that will get soggy quickly and the other is a 'technical' T that is high-wicking with UPF 30+ protection and has anti-odour treatment.

No brainer which is best in my book. Useful for my bike and summer climbing etc.

I mean, seriously, Rapha list these as features for a cycling T:


Lighter weight cotton
Rapha logo on chest
Slim fit
Screen printed
Longer-cut back panel
Inner contrast stitching
Hmmm....some serious clutching at straws there.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jul 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lighter weight cotton
> 
> Rapha logo on chest
> Slim fit
> ...



No kidding about that statement of yours. Lets bring out a new brand and contrast our features to Rapha's like this:



Rapha logo on chest/ NoName Logo and chest AND inside collar. Washing Instructions sewn in on special tab.
Slim fit/ Relaxed cut for perfect fit on and off the bike.
Screen printed / Dye Sublimated Print
Longer-cut back panel / Generous back panel
Inner contrast stitching / Twin-thread dual-pigmentation stitching.
Edit: Formatting not so good, but you get the picture.
That should shame them.


----------



## lesley_x (4 Jul 2015)

More expensive jerseys fit me better and are therefore far more comfortable.

Luckily I get to hit the pearl izumi outlet in florida every so often and that does me. The discount you get is eye opening to say the least. I find the fit of their kit so perfect for me, I don't really buy anything else. My aldi jersey, while fine, is only used when the others are in the wash. Purely a fit/comfort thing. 

Couldn't stomach paying for castelli/rapha personally. Can't justify it at all.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (4 Jul 2015)

Planet X makes some very good quality stuff for the money. I have a few bits from their "365" line and they're very comfortable and nice looking.


----------



## Tojo (5 Jul 2015)

dhb gear from Wiggle, good enough quality at the cheap prices but the one thing I've found is the jerseys sizing is about right for me but when you go to shorts and longs they are too big...


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2015)

Buy last seasons more expensive kit at a discount. Win win . That's what I always do. I think I've only ever bought one thing at nearly full price. Only because I loved the design and it was on.y available from one retailer (the very nice owner of the business did give me a first purchase £5 discount) . Of course it's been sold at a 30% discount since 

I don't think castelli and rapha women's clothing is made for folks on the larger size, at least the women's kit. Not keen on the styling either. I do like Morvelo designs but have the same issues with the cut


----------



## bpsmith (6 Jul 2015)

Same here. Castelli gear for me, but always in the sale or on when there's discount code events.

I tend to use www.castellicafe.co.uk mostly. Their sale stuff reaches 50% at times and they are part of the UK distribution and part of Saddle Back. So it's definitely the proper stuff.

Sizing, quality and comfort at the same price as full priced cheaper brands. Result.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jul 2015)

Kbrook said:


> I have two Torm jerseys, beautiful but too hot in this weather. Anyone else find that ?



Possibly a little heavy for a full day of 30 degrees but I have the full length zip which give an option to vent. But for 90% of my riding, they work perfectly.


----------



## davegreg (6 Jul 2015)

At least the quality is different.


----------



## pclay (6 Jul 2015)

I've done it. 

I have just gone and ordered a Castelli Entrata Jersey from Evans cycles. It will be interesting to see how this compares to my Chinese version of the same jersey.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2015)

I've got a few jerseys around the £50 mark mainly cos I like silly pictures on my jerseys. I've also got a couple of Planet X ones at £20. I can honestly say that if I'm setting off to ride 100+ miles in heat, my choice is purely based on which silly picture I want.

I find, unfortunately, that none of my jerseys really survive the shoulder/tarmac interface very well.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was browsing around jerseys this week. I put a filter on for Mountain Bike, as MTB gear tends to be a looser cut and a bit more to my taste. Anyway, I came across this: Assos SS.rallytrekkingjersey for £254.99  You're avin a giraffe.



Did you notice it's still waiting for the 1st review. At that price it will be waiting a long time


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2015)

Dave7 said:


> Did you notice it's still waiting for the 1st review. At that price it will be waiting a long time



Sooner or later some mug will buy one and declare that they have shaved 5 minutes off of a PB by wearing the thing.

Still - three years of studying MTB position and needs justifies the cost - haha!

Who on Earth buys into this marketing bull-crap?


----------



## Lemond (7 Jul 2015)

I've caught the Prendas retro jersey bug.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jul 2015)

Lemond said:


> I've caught the Prendas retro jersey bug.


Some nice stuff there !


----------



## Lemond (7 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Some nice stuff there !



Very good quality and fast delivery too. Must. Resist. Buying. More.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was browsing around jerseys this week. I put a filter on for Mountain Bike, as MTB gear tends to be a looser cut and a bit more to my taste. Anyway, I came across this: Assos SS.rallytrekkingjersey for £254.99  You're avin a giraffe.


I have one and it really is a fantastic piece of kit, I shaved around 5 mins of some PBs whilst wearing it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I have one and it really is a fantastic piece of kit, I shaved around 5 mins of some PBs whilst wearing it.



5 mins @ £254.99 = £1.17 per second saved.

Bargain


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> 5 mins @ £254.99 = £1.17 per second saved.
> 
> Bargain


Exactly, better than you'll get from a set of Zondas.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2015)

If you have the disposable then why not, if you do not have the disposable then of course not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

I'm not knocking it. I was just a bit gobsmacked at the £250 price tag, when my favourite jerseys are £10 Aldi jobs. But I've never set a PB, let alone beaten one, so my needs differ to others.


----------



## Lemond (9 Jul 2015)

Lemond said:


> Very good quality and fast delivery too. Must. Resist. Buying. More.



Failed. Bought another one. Looks the biz though.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jul 2015)

Getting a Northumberland CTC top... in red and yellow, though the black one is probably more stylish!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2015)

I was going to ask where Aldi clobber was in the ratings list. I bought some from their Clarence section. Oh and a pair of their leather gardening gloves in case I fell off.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2015)

The trouble with buying this cycling gear where does it all end? You start off buying a shirt and gloves and then perhaps I'll try some shorts if they're really cheap and I'll only wear them when it's foggy so nobody will see me, but then the look is spoilt if you wear wellies.


----------



## pclay (16 Jul 2015)

So I purchased a Castelli Entrata jersey for £50, and the quality of the jersey seems very good. Its a totally different fit and material to the chinese fakes that you can get. However, after reading everywhere that you should size up, I found the XL to be far too big, but tight across the shoulders at the same time. sent back for a refund. Might consider a Sportful Pista instead.


----------



## bpsmith (16 Jul 2015)

Castelli sizing Used to require a size up, but that has changed in the last couple of years.

The problem is, some UK brands having increased their sizes in the same period and thus created a problem again.

I am Medium in Castelli and a Small in Endura is huge on me!

Size Medium is what I would expect to be based on my size and shape.

The other thing with Castelli, along with other brands, is that they make some items in a Race Fit, which is designed to be more aero and fitted whilst in the ride position. When off the bike, this then feels like it's too tight across the shoulders.

It's totally down to what style you want.


----------



## mikeymustard (19 Jul 2015)

The other thing with Castelli said:


> That reminds me of the joke about the man who buys a suit. It's so badly made that one arm's shorter than the other. The Salesman persuades him that if he raises one shoulder and drops the other, and kinda twists himself round a bit no-one will notice. As he walks out of the shop, a man turns to his wife and says "oh, look at that poor disabled man" and the wife says "yes, but doesn't his suit fit lovely"!


----------



## bpsmith (19 Jul 2015)

Fail to see the relevance?

Your analogy suggests contorting your body to make the badly made clothing fit.

My advice was to assume the position that the Race Fit gear was perfectly made to fit, which is riding a bike. Strangely enough.


----------

